
Gauge blocks, a system for producing precision lengths - camtarn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gauge_block
======
Obi_Juan_Kenobi
If you're interested in precision machining, Robrenz is a good channel to
check out:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/ROBRENZ/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/ROBRENZ/videos)

He demos a Brown & Sharpe electronic indicator here, showing how sensitive
they are, even to errant breaths:
[https://youtu.be/UG6LV8v8W-0?t=25m15s](https://youtu.be/UG6LV8v8W-0?t=25m15s)

------
imglorp
AvE did a few vids on the "wringing" phenomena.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbsd2OpPOMw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbsd2OpPOMw)

------
curtis
Having now read the whole Wikipedia article I can say it was way more
interesting than I expected at first.

